# New Horst plow day one of three day storm



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

First storm with my new horst.
5000 series


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, congratulations are in order I guess. Were you just making an anouncement our did you attempt to post pictures or a video?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;924544 said:


> Well, congratulations are in order I guess. Were you just making an anouncement our did you attempt to post pictures or a video?


I was wondering the same thing .........hopefully its video


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

We're still waiting


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Pics pics pics.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Where are the pics.


----------

